# Got questioned about my SD at 7-11 took me by surprise



## melissajancie

So I went to 7-11 tonight with Hakki my SD. Yes, he was wearing his service vest.

One of the night managers asked me "what service does he perform?" I told him he was a medical service dog.

Then he asked what type of medical service dog and I just looked at him and said "that is private"

He responds "well there are service dogs for the blind, the deaf, etc." I responded back "there are many different types of service dogs - google it on the internet" He responds that he is in animal services. So I am assuming he works animal control. He then asks me "are you sure he isn't a therapy dog?" I told him "NO, he is a service dog"


He left and the other clerk helped me so I asked him "does he not like dogs" The 2nd clerk said "oh no, he likes dogs - he is in animal services" 

I responded back "well it is a private question and there are heppa laws to protect my privacy"


I was taken aback from the personal questions he was asking. People here on this forum know I have PTSD - that is fine but I live in a small town with maybe 4K people at the very most. I don't need my personal business going around town as I will feel that people will look at me and say "oh there is the crazy lady"

I guess it being a small town - the guy felt like he should know every dog in this area and he hasn't seen Hakki before. Well heck I just got him a month ago and this is the first time I took him to that store.

This is the very first time I have been questioned about Hakki. I don't know if I responded appropriately but I don't even tell my coworkers why I have him. I just tell him he is a medical dog. Some of my coworkers have questioned if I was training him to be a service dog as they all know how much I love, love, love dogs and care very much about the dogs on my postal route. Because I keep my personal medical information to myself they are a little bit surprised when I tell them "no, I am not training him. He has been professionally trained and he is for me"

My boss knows and the postmaster knows why I have him - that should be sufficient.

This entire episode took me by surprise and I am a little bit upset to say the least.

How better could I have handled the situation of being asked by a store manager?


----------



## Femfa

Not all abilities are obvious by looking, and neither are disabilities. I don't think you could have handled it any better given the situation. People who assume that disabilities are easily visible have a very limited grasp on that aspect.


----------



## melissajancie

Femfa said:


> Not all abilities are obvious by looking, and neither are disabilities. I don't think you could have handled it any better given the situation. People who assume that disabilities are easily visible have a very limited grasp on that aspect.



Thanks I appreciate the encouragement. You would think someone working in animal services would know this unless he was just being nosey which happens in small town Heber City.:frown2: Our main street only has 4 lights from one end to the other. I do love living here.

Hakki has been to 4 different restaurants and has impeccable manners to where people don't even realize that he is there as he never makes a sound. He lays down until I release him. The waiters are awesome with him and will get really close to where I think they might step on his tail or something.

Up until now when people have asked me "what kind of medical service dog is he? and I have responded that is private - they don't ask anymore questions and some have apologized for asking such a personal question.

I like the response that not all disabilities are visible and I am going to use that in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## wolfy dog

It is probably caused because of all the fake service dogs that come into stores and restaurants.


----------



## KaiserAus

I agree with Wolfy... its most likely that he has seen plenty of fake service dogs and is tired of people saying "oh its my service dog" when in reality its a therapy dog. 

You handled it well - it doesn't matter what he's thinking or sick of hearing he has no right to ask such personal questions! So rude!!


----------



## carmspack

I too think that you handled the situation well. 

I do agree with Wolfy dog - there are so many dogs being represented as service dogs that have been "trained and certified" by the same person ---- the owner -- . 
Sorry to say , even on this forum there would be examples - dogs with "a little bit of aggression " "a little shy or reactive" 

Some wouldn't pass the first evaluation at a genuine organization . They would be washed.
But the amateur trainer , owner , loves the dog , and can't make critical decisions and find a suitable replacement.

So there are stories of dogs in restaurants barking their heads off , or dogs in the grocery lifting their leg . The latter one I saw myself .

When people misrepresent the dog as a service dog they make it difficult for those with a genuine need.


----------



## melissajancie

wolfy dog said:


> It is probably caused because of all the fake service dogs that come into stores and restaurants.


Unfortunately this is the case way too often. It just makes it more difficult for me and others that have trained SD's and need them to live a somewhat normal life.


----------



## melissajancie

KaiserAus said:


> I agree with Wolfy... its most likely that he has seen plenty of fake service dogs and is tired of people saying "oh its my service dog" when in reality its a therapy dog.
> 
> You handled it well - it doesn't matter what he's thinking or sick of hearing he has no right to ask such personal questions! So rude!!


I thought he was really rude but then wondered if he really had the right to ask me?


----------



## melissajancie

carmspack said:


> I too think that you handled the situation well.
> 
> I do agree with Wolfy dog - there are so many dogs being represented as service dogs that have been "trained and certified" by the same person ---- the owner -- .
> Sorry to say , even on this forum there would be examples - dogs with "a little bit of aggression " "a little shy or reactive"
> 
> Some wouldn't pass the first evaluation at a genuine organization . They would be washed.
> But the amateur trainer , owner , loves the dog , and can't make critical decisions and find a suitable replacement.
> 
> So there are stories of dogs in restaurants barking their heads off , or dogs in the grocery lifting their leg . The latter one I saw myself .
> 
> When people misrepresent the dog as a service dog they make it difficult for those with a genuine need.


I wouldn't dream of training my own service dog. I am not a professional trainer and I have also seen dogs that don't behave out in public and yet owners will claim them to be service dogs.

I did have a therapy dog that I trained to help children read in elementary schools but it just so happened that she was extremely obedient and very loving. That changed with an interaction at my home with a not so nice person so she began the thought process of having to defend me. I pulled her out of therapy work a month later because she would bark when she knew someone didn't like dogs in particular, etc.

I will just have to get used to answering questions in the future that people will accept without prying for more details.


----------



## Kazel

He doesn't have a right to ask what medical condition you have. They can ask if it is a service dog and what specific task it has been trained to perform though. 

I think it's really because of how many people bring in animals that aren't a service dog and try to pass them off as such. Generally they can't answer what task their dog supposedly does, other than it's definitely a service dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

melissajancie said:


> I thought he was really rude but then wondered if he really had the right to ask me?


Businesses do not have the right to ask you what your disability is, but they do have the right to ask if it is a service dog for a disability and what tasks the dog is trained to perform.

I have very rarely been asked about tasks but it does happen, so you should know how to intelligently convey what your dog is trained to do.


----------



## Dotbat215

And HIPAA doesn't cover situations like this (unless something has changed in the past few years). 



> *Who Must Follow These Laws*
> 
> We call the entities that must follow the HIPAA regulations "covered entities."
> Covered entities include:
> 
> 
> *Health Plans*, including health insurance companies, HMOs, company health plans, and certain government programs that pay for health care, such as Medicare and Medicaid.
> *Most Health Care Providers*—those that conduct certain business electronically, such as electronically billing your health insurance—including most doctors, clinics, hospitals, psychologists, chiropractors, nursing homes, pharmacies, and dentists.
> *Health Care Clearinghouses*—entities that process nonstandard health information they receive from another entity into a standard (i.e., standard electronic format or data content), or vice versa.
> In addition, business associates of covered entities must follow parts of the HIPAA regulations.
> Often, contractors, subcontractors, and other outside persons and companies that are not employees of a covered entity will need to have access to your health information when providing services to the covered entity. We call these entities “business associates.” Examples of business associates include:
> 
> 
> Companies that help your doctors get paid for providing health care, including billing companies and companies that process your health care claims
> Companies that help administer health plans
> People like outside lawyers, accountants, and IT specialists
> Companies that store or destroy medical records
> Covered entities must have contracts in place with their business associates, ensuring that they use and disclose your health information properly and safeguard it appropriately. Business associates must also have similar contracts with subcontractors. Business associates (including subcontractors) must follow the use and disclosure provisions of their contracts and the Privacy Rule, and the safeguard requirements of the Security Rule.
> *Who Is Not Required to Follow These Laws*
> 
> Many organizations that have health information about you do not have to follow these laws*.*
> *Examples of organizations that do not have to follow* the Privacy and Security Rules include:
> 
> 
> Life insurers
> Employers
> Workers compensation carriers
> Most schools and school districts
> Many state agencies like child protective service agencies
> Most law enforcement agencies
> Many municipal offices
> *What Information Is Protected *
> 
> 
> 
> Information your doctors, nurses, and other health care providers put in your medical record
> Conversations your doctor has about your care or treatment with nurses and others
> Information about you in your health insurer’s computer system
> Billing information about you at your clinic
> Most other health information about you held by those who must follow these laws
> *How This Information Is Protected*
> 
> 
> 
> Covered entities must put in place safeguards to protect your health information and ensure they do not use or disclose your health information improperly.
> Covered entities must reasonably limit uses and disclosures to the minimum necessary to accomplish their intended purpose.
> Covered entities must have procedures in place to limit who can view and access your health information as well as implement training programs for employees about how to protect your health information.
> Business associates also must put in place safeguards to protect your health information and ensure they do not use or disclose your health information improperly.
> *What Rights Does the Privacy Rule Give Me over My Health Information?*
> 
> Health insurers and providers who are covered entities must comply with your right to:
> 
> 
> Ask to see and get a copy of your health records
> Have corrections added to your health information
> Receive a notice that tells you how your health information may be used and shared
> Decide if you want to give your permission before your health information can be used or shared for certain purposes, such as for marketing
> Get a report on when and why your health information was shared for certain purposes
> If you believe your rights are being denied or your health information isn’t being protected, you can
> File a complaint with your provider or health insurer
> File a complaint with HHS
> 
> You should get to know these important rights, which help you protect your health information.
> You can ask your provider or health insurer questions about your rights.


----------



## wolfy dog

melissajancie said:


> I thought he was really rude but then wondered if he really had the right to ask me?


 I think he has that right. It is up to you if you answer or not. it will help weed out the fakes. I personally wouldn't blame him.


----------



## Chip18

wolfy dog said:


> I think he has that right. It is up to you if you answer or not. it will help weed out the fakes. I personally wouldn't blame him.


I don't have a dog in this fight. 

However I would like to better understand the law?? My impression is that no one has the right to ask why you need the dog???

Asking why ... just strikes me as rude. Kinda like asking someone with a Seeing Eye Dog well ... just how bad is your vision???


----------



## Chip18

Dotbat215 said:


> And HIPAA doesn't cover situations like this (unless something has changed in the past few years).


Ugh ... Lawyer talk, I know my question is answered in there ... somewhere.


----------



## LuvShepherds

That would upset me too, but people are curious and don't know they are offending you. My dog is not a service dog and doesn't wear a vest, but people have asked me if he is a K9 or a police dog because of his lines and look. I try to be polite and explain about lines and that only dogs who are trained and worked for a job can be labeled for that job. The question always seems uniformed because if my dog were a police dog, I would have to be an officer and I'm not. I agree, have a short answer you are comfortable with now that you know you might be asked.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

In my opinion the question "what service does he perform?" is close enough to "what tasks is the dog trained to do" that I would have answered it, if it were me and my dog.

"Businesses may ask if an animal is a service animal or ask what tasks the animal has been trained to perform, but cannot require special ID cards for the animal or ask about the person's disability."

https://www.ada.gov/archive/svcanimb.htm

It's tough with psych dogs, because it can be hard to answer the task question without revealing the fact that it's a psych dog. You have to find ways to say it.


----------



## melissajancie

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Businesses do not have the right to ask you what your disability is, but they do have the right to ask if it is a service dog for a disability and what tasks the dog is trained to perform.
> 
> I have very rarely been asked about tasks but it does happen, so you should know how to intelligently convey what your dog is trained to do.



Thanks for the information - I will let them know of his tasks if they ask.


----------



## melissajancie

wolfy dog said:


> I think he has that right. It is up to you if you answer or not. it will help weed out the fakes. I personally wouldn't blame him.



I know if I answer specifically what tasks then he would know immediately what is wrong with me so I have to try to convey those tasks in a manner which don't throw out the word PTSD right away.

In other words he is tasked to lead me to an exit upon the onset of a panic episode and will alert me of such. He also will brace against me if I get dizzy - provided I can get up to a wall and then he will brace his body against me so I am up against the wall to help prevent me from falling. He also will brace himself so that if I do fall I can put the weight of my body on him to help me get off the floor. I have dizzy spells associated with the panic attacks and I get disoriented.

So how do I convey this in a short concise manner without disclosing my issue?


----------



## melissajancie

Thecowboysgirl said:


> In my opinion the question "what service does he perform?" is close enough to "what tasks is the dog trained to do" that I would have answered it, if it were me and my dog.
> 
> "Businesses may ask if an animal is a service animal or ask what tasks the animal has been trained to perform, but cannot require special ID cards for the animal or ask about the person's disability."
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/archive/svcanimb.htm
> 
> It's tough with psych dogs, because it can be hard to answer the task question without revealing the fact that it's a psych dog. You have to find ways to say it.



I will answer in the future. This is all new to me in a sense I have had him only 4 weeks so it really took me by surprise to be asked that question since so many places haven't said a word.


----------



## melissajancie

​


LuvShepherds said:


> That would upset me too, but people are curious and don't know they are offending you. My dog is not a service dog and doesn't wear a vest, but people have asked me if he is a K9 or a police dog because of his lines and look. I try to be polite and explain about lines and that only dogs who are trained and worked for a job can be labeled for that job. The question always seems uniformed because if my dog were a police dog, I would have to be an officer and I'm not. I agree, have a short answer you are comfortable with now that you know you might be asked.


Some young boy that is a little bit hyperactive asked my hubby on Sunday "Is that a wolf?" in a very excited voice so my hubby answered "Yes, so you better be very careful!" The boy took him serious! Shame on my hubby but I thought it was a great response! :grin2:


----------



## melissajancie

Chip18 said:


> Ugh ... Lawyer talk, I know my question is answered in there ... somewhere.


Always look forward to your witty humor Chip! My brain is too tired to read all of that heppa stuff right now - I wouldn't absorb much of it at the moment so I am saving it for a later date.


----------



## wolfy dog

melissajancie said:


> I know if I answer specifically what tasks then he would know immediately what is wrong with me so I have to try to convey those tasks in a manner which don't throw out the word PTSD right away.
> 
> In other words he is tasked to lead me to an exit upon the onset of a panic episode and will alert me of such. He also will brace against me if I get dizzy - provided I can get up to a wall and then he will brace his body against me so I am up against the wall to help prevent me from falling. He also will brace himself so that if I do fall I can put the weight of my body on him to help me get off the floor. I have dizzy spells associated with the panic attacks and I get disoriented.
> 
> So how do I convey this in a short concise manner without disclosing my issue?


You could tell people that at the moment you are not steady on your feet or that you have a balance issue. You don't need to disclose why that is. If they ask further, you can decline to answer. Just some ideas. Enjoy your dog, it is a pretty special bond.


----------



## Nigel

melissajancie said:


> ​
> Some young boy that is a little bit hyperactive asked my hubby on Sunday "Is that a wolf?" in a very excited voice so my hubby answered "Yes, so you better be very careful!" The boy took him serious! Shame on my hubby but I thought it was a great response! :grin2:


Nothing wrong with this. My neighbors daughter thinks our 4 gsds are wolves. Whatever it takes to keep them out of my yard. :smile2:


----------



## Chip18

melissajancie said:


> ​
> Some young boy that is a little bit hyperactive asked my hubby on Sunday "Is that a wolf?" in a very excited voice so my hubby answered "Yes, so you better be very careful!" The boy took him serious! Shame on my hubby but I thought it was a great response! :grin2:


Oh the young boy ... stopped at, is it a Wolf??? I've fielded that one before. Nope's it's just a dog the usual reply but ...

I had to pause on one occasion. It's a dog was just not quite good enough?? So the follow up question after some thought by the young man was. Well ... is he a werewolf???

I explained that no, he is with me under full moon nights, and I have not seen anything unusal happen with him.


----------



## KaiserAus

melissajancie said:


> I know if I answer specifically what tasks then he would know immediately what is wrong with me so I have to try to convey those tasks in a manner which don't throw out the word PTSD right away.
> 
> In other words he is tasked to lead me to an exit upon the onset of a panic episode and will alert me of such. He also will brace against me if I get dizzy - provided I can get up to a wall and then he will brace his body against me so I am up against the wall to help prevent me from falling. He also will brace himself so that if I do fall I can put the weight of my body on him to help me get off the floor. I have dizzy spells associated with the panic attacks and I get disoriented.
> 
> So how do I convey this in a short concise manner without disclosing my issue?


I would say something along the lines of "he's there to help me when I fall". I think that is more than enough information.


----------



## melissajancie

KaiserAus said:


> I would say something along the lines of "he's there to help me when I fall". I think that is more than enough information.



Thanks I like that a lot! Short and sweet.


----------



## Deb

melissajancie said:


> Thanks I like that a lot! Short and sweet.


As Thecowboysgirl said, they can only ask you if the dog is a service dog and what tasks does he do for you. Anything more and you can tell them it's not legal to ask whatever they ask. 


You can say he helps with your balance and to lead you out when you need to leave. You are required to be able to say two tasks. But most will accept one, so just say he helps with your balance.


----------



## Caroline5

I'm sorry that you have ptsd, but quite frankly that is nothing to be ashamed of. It isn't your fault that you have it. Having mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of, it is no different than having a physical condition which causes a disability. 
I have Complex ptsd and I let people know I have it. Not to seem like a victim, but because there are other people out there who are struggling and I want them to know that there are others who understand and can support them, among other things.


----------



## melissajancie

Caroline5 said:


> I'm sorry that you have ptsd, but quite frankly that is nothing to be ashamed of. It isn't your fault that you have it. Having mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of, it is no different than having a physical condition which causes a disability.
> I have Complex ptsd and I let people know I have it. Not to seem like a victim, but because there are other people out there who are struggling and I want them to know that there are others who understand and can support them, among other things.


Thanks I really appreciate that. I don't want to sound like a victim either. I have always been so independent and now finding out that I really am not anymore. It is hard for me to ask for help.


----------



## KaiserAus

Caroline5 said:


> I'm sorry that you have ptsd, but quite frankly that is nothing to be ashamed of. It isn't your fault that you have it. Having mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of, it is no different than having a physical condition which causes a disability.
> I have Complex ptsd and I let people know I have it. Not to seem like a victim, but because there are other people out there who are struggling and I want them to know that there are others who understand and can support them, among other things.


I know this is off topic but wanted to add to this...

I struggled with severe PND after my kids were born, at the time noone I knew suffered with depression at all. It took me a long time before I admitted I had a problem and got the help I needed. Now I like to let people know, so that they are aware that if they are struggling they aren't alone.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Beginning to use a SD can be a bit of a culture shock so to speak. 

As for explaining your tasks, you could say "He is trained to alert to a medical condition that I have" which he is, but it doesn't disclose anything.

"He is trained to offer light mobility support if I lose my balance"

"he is trained to guide me to certain locations under certain circumstances"

should pretty well cover it without disclosing anything about your condition.

As for sharing with people that you have PTSD...well... I think you are right to not be to blase about it. Sadly, I have recently gotten a peak into the minds of some of my neighbors that wasn't pleasant. Some local mental health people purchased a house up here to operate a small dual diagnosis treatment center. I don't think they only take people with substance abuse, it's mostly designed for people with issues reintegrating back into college or work after being treated for a crisis if I understand correctly. Their target population is people who are already in treatment, or already sober, but need more daily help getting their lives back on track. Nobody in a crisis that might be suicidal, nobody freshly sober or getting sober. Not a really high risk population. I am not sure I am explaining it too well here. 

Bottom line, our small community got wind of some "crazy" people, some of whom were "drug addicts" possibly living on their road, or across the street from their house, or whatever.

The outrage was pretty scary and upsetting to me. I mean, people carrying on at town meetings that their grand children will never visit here again and worse. What security measures do you have in place to CONTROL these people? ect ect ect. Other people saying "some of these people might ALREADY live here" GASP.

I also have PTSD. Used a service dog for it for a long time. I also have 11 years of continuous sobriety in the twelve steps. So when I hear these people carrying on in their outrage about these crazy people being in our community...I'm thinking to myself I sure am glad I never let anyone know what my dog was for. 

I don't think in 8 1/2 years with her I ever told anyone what she was for who wasn't someone trusted and known to me.

There shouldn't be stigma. It isn't your fault whatever happened to you that gave you PTSD....any more than its mine. But some people aren't there. Maybe educating people by being more transparent would serve a bigger cause but after watching the town meetings around here, no way am I doing it.


----------



## Dotbat215

@Thecowboysgirl

We had a similar issue a few months ago. It is funny...People say they want better mental health care in this country and they want folks with addiction issues to get cleaned up but then they fight the people who are actually trying to make it happen.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Deb said:


> As Thecowboysgirl said, they can only ask you if the dog is a service dog and what tasks does he do for you. Anything more and you can tell them it's not legal to ask whatever they ask.
> 
> 
> You can say he helps with your balance and to lead you out when you need to leave. You are required to be able to say two tasks. But most will accept one, so just say he helps with your balance.


You are not required in the U.S. to give two tasks. The number of tasks to be a legal SD is not clarified in any document of the Department of Justice. Various documents state "task", "tasks" or "to do work". The DOJ has remained silent as far as final clarification on number. 

Quote from the DOJ: _Under the ADA, a service animal is defined as a dog that has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. The task(s) performed by the dog must be directly related to the person’s disability._ 

In the same document is this additional quote on the topic: 
_What questions can a covered entity’s employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?
A: In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: 
(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and
(2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person’s disability._

Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA 
07-20-2015

I always recommend that a SD be taught multiple tasks with at least one strong task while several can be more weak, but still very much of a help for the handler.


----------



## selzer

wolfy dog said:


> You could tell people that at the moment you are not steady on your feet or that you have a balance issue. You don't need to disclose why that is. If they ask further, you can decline to answer. Just some ideas. Enjoy your dog, it is a pretty special bond.


I disagree with lying. I think the OP was well within her rights to tell him that it is a medical service dog, and that beyond that her health is private. 

I also want to suggest that the local 7-11 hires people willing to work for pretty much minimum wage, and there is generally high turnover of those workers that are capable of jobs with more responsibility and more pay. It is just something to keep in mind. He thinks he is doing everyone a favor by keeping a dog that doesn't belong in a store that sells food. He may not have been trained properly on how to handle people with service dogs. I think suggesting he look it up on the internet was a good idea. 

There is a card, I think, that you can get from the Americans with Disabilities, that might be worth carrying with you, like with your driver's license. I think it lists what is acceptable to ask or what your rights are with respect to service dogs, and it might be helpful to let the man read it. 

Try not to take it personally, and don't put a bunch of energy in the rudeness you perceive. I don't believe he intended to be rude, he is just ill-informed. There are two roads we can go down, the road of a victim, and the road of a survivor. Only one of them gets us anywhere. Once you realize you did not like how something went, put in an action plan on how to handle it differently next time, and then let it go. Use your anger or frustration positively, and then you can let it go. Of course you can call the store management and complain, so the guy gets some mark on his file, and maybe the store puts forth a memo on how to treat people with disabilities. And that can afford you a short feeling of satisfaction, but it won't help when you walk into speedway and get the same treatment.

Personally, I think you handled it fine. You might want to tweak what you will say next time when you aren't faced with the situation, or carry a card explaining the laws pertaining to your service dog. Just try not to let it spoil your day, because there are a lot of ill-informed people out there in the world, and this was just the first of probably many situations that you will probably find yourself in. And you are going to have to probably figure out a way to let it roll off of you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I personally think that it's important to be able to credibly state what your dog's trained tasks are. It's a legal question, and answering it in a professional manner makes it clear that you and your dog are legit. Never has that been more important than now, so that businesses can help to distinguish who all these fakers are and expel them. They are a true hazard to real teams because their untrained dogs often act out toward trained dogs. 

I don't consider it lying to state your dog's tasks in a way that does not make your disability apparent. Everything I ever said my dog was trained to do was 100% true, I just worded it in such a way as to protect my privacy, which I think is totally fair.

Saying the dog is a seizure alert dog is lying.

Maybe half of my dog's tasks were mobility related, both from medication side effects and other stuff that they aren't 100% sure about but likely TBI related. The rest of her tasks were 100% PTSD related


----------



## airbearmd

Although I agree with you completely on the Medical Privacy issue, I also understand the clerk asking the question. I live at the beach in Delaware and know for a fact that there is a lot of people scamming with fake Service Dog vests so they can walk them on the boardwalks and beach. You can go on line and for about $50 you can get very official looking vests and paperwork without supplying one bit of proof that your dog performs that service. It is a very big problem and one our county is trying to solve. It causes problems for folks like you that have a genuine need for a dog. I understand that the county and state of Delaware are working with one of the animal rights groups to issue certifications of service animals. 

I also suffer from PTSD, and although my Shepherd is not a service dog, he provides me enormous comfort during times when I need it. I understand your hesitation to make that information public. God bless you and good luck!


----------



## Deb

ILGHAUS said:


> You are not required in the U.S. to give two tasks. The number of tasks to be a legal SD is not clarified in any document of the Department of Justice. Various documents state "task", "tasks" or "to do work". The DOJ has remained silent as far as final clarification on number.
> 
> Quote from the DOJ: _Under the ADA, a service animal is defined as a dog that has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. The task(s) performed by the dog must be directly related to the person’s disability._
> 
> In the same document is this additional quote on the topic:
> _What questions can a covered entity’s employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?_
> _A: In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: _
> _(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and_
> _(2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person’s disability._
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA
> 07-20-2015
> 
> I always recommend that a SD be taught multiple tasks with at least one strong task while several can be more weak, but still very much of a help for the handler.



It may be the VA that told my son two. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## ILGHAUS

There are various organizations around the country that state the dogs that they train (if they are a training organization) must have before being cleared by them as a trained SD. There are also groups that require a minimum number of tasks for their members to have had taught to their dog. Legally they are OK with stating these numbers because what they require is just for handlers and dogs aligned with their organization in a voluntary manner. There is no force or law requiring a person to join be it through purchasing or receiving a donation of a working SD or individuals or businesses becoming a member by paying dues. 

I could start such an organization myself and require all members to only use dogs that have been taught 10 tasks. This would be legal. Though the dog would legally be a SD per Federal Regulatory Law (Dept. of Justice) if it followed the basic DOJ requirement way before it learned 10 tasks; the handler would have to wait until their working dog fulfilled all the requirements before they, the handler, would be able to apply to become a member in my organization. 

So when you hear that a SD must know 2, 3 or more tasks just remember that is not a requirement per law, but of a particular organization. Many times people will hear these requirements and then believe that it is a legally required number.

To speak with an ADA Specialist you can call
The ADA Information Line 800-514-0301 (Voice) and 800-514-0383 (TTY)
M-W, F 9:30 a.m. – 5:30 p.m. , Th 12:30 p.m. – 5:30 p.m. (Eastern Time)


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I know I had minimum of 3 tasks kicking around in my head for years but I don't for the life of me know where it came from now. It may have come from the program who supervised me in training my first dog.

I want to say she had...well more than 5 tasks that I can think of at the beginning, some were at home tasks, some I trained later when I was married.


----------



## ILGHAUS

From some of my writings:
_
Often quoted is a requirement of 3 tasks minimum. This became the common belief and passed on as part of federal law even though it is not. So where did this "fact" come from? In large part -- and probably the main reason -- is because of Assistance Dogs International, Inc. (ADI). ADI is a coalition of not for profit organizations that train and place Assistance Dogs. The 3 tasks minimum is part of their Minimum Standards for Training Service Dogs. It is a requirement for organizations that belong to their coalition._

ADI Website Assistance Dogs International : Assistance Dogs International : Setting standards for the assistance dog industry since 1987

ADI is one of the two organizations that are working closely with the VA on researching the value of PSDs and so their requirements have become and will quite possibly become more of a standard with the VA in the future.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

ILGHAUS said:


> From some of my writings:
> _
> Often quoted is a requirement of 3 tasks minimum. This became the common belief and passed on as part of federal law even though it is not. So where did this "fact" come from? In large part -- and probably the main reason -- is because of Assistance Dogs International, Inc. (ADI). ADI is a coalition of not for profit organizations that train and place Assistance Dogs. The 3 tasks minimum is part of their Minimum Standards for Training Service Dogs. It is a requirement for organizations that belong to their coalition._
> 
> ADI Website Assistance Dogs International : Assistance Dogs International : Setting standards for the assistance dog industry since 1987
> 
> ADI is one of the two organizations that are working closely with the VA on researching the value of PSDs and so their requirements have become and will quite possibly become more of a standard with the VA in the future.


That must be it! I would guess in her career she probably had around ten total, some which I no longer used when our circumstances changed and new ones we invented and trained later for same reasons.


----------



## melissajancie

thanks to everyone who responded. I learned so much these last 2 days. Hakki and I are still trying to figure out one another so being questioned was just too much at the moment but I understand "why" and hopefully I will run into the same guy again and explain to him why I was being evasive in my answers back to him.

I know he didn't mean any harm but small town - he knows most of the dogs - and Hakki really stands out as far as looks, size, etc. Everyone I have met in town have been so polite and accommodating to our needs.

My hubby and I went to tractor supply yesterday to get a large indoor crate for him. We have been using the crate that was airline approved and now we see how much he loves the crate that we wanted to get one that gives him more visibility. In any case, while at Tractor Supply we went down the dog toy aisle and Hakki picked out a toy that he liked and walked through the store with this stuffed monkey in his mouth for over 20 minutes. It was too cute and the customers were loving it. I wasn't ready to spend that much $$ on a stuffed animal but hey.....he picked it out, he wanted that particular one and how could I disappoint him?

In 37 years of owning dogs I have never crate trained. I didn't believe in it. I do now as I see how much he likes having his own space and he prefers to go to his crate in the living room versus laying around outside of it. We only shut the door at night when we go to bed as we are still in the "respect the boundaries" stage and so we have a couple more weeks before we keep it open at night.


----------

